# coach



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

twigzz88 can you make a run up to Schupacs and someone there might help you out. I used to hunt in the area around Brooklyn and stayed at the Motel 8 in town, but now I have some property closer to home. So I very rarely make that trip anymore or I would help you out. Any possibility you would be willing to drive a little maybe a hour and 15 min. a couple times a month and I could hook you up with someone to work with.


----------

